# Anyone duckie or packraft the Yampa at super low water (~150 cfs) in September?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

A friend just got back last week. Sounds like Warm Springs is easy and the most difficult part of the trip was dodging sandbars in murky water. You will have fun.


----------



## SchubeCM (Jun 23, 2014)

Be ready to carry gear from time to time. Having hiked up river from Echo Park to Warm Springs, I would think it likely to have it happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Jungle Jane (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it would be great...i used to work in Dino...the only question is, how many days will the park let you take? I ran it at end of high use season some years at 1500 in 18 ft passenger.gear raft....its very slow...haven't seen warm springs since rock fall...uyse to have to run way left slot at low water.i would love to spend ;like 8 days just in yampa Canyon!


----------



## kdodgebrown (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Lynn, 
Did you ever go on that low water Yampa trip in 2014 per thread below (or since)? How was it? Trying to get info for possible packraft or IK trip this late August. How many days? Was it slow? How many hours did you have to be on water/day to finish miles? Rapid difficulty? Any info would be appreciated. I've had my packraft since 2003 and used it regularly on Class III, some IV. I have also been on Yampa in my 14' AVON, so familiar. Thanks, Kathy



Hi all,

I am considering a duckie / packraft down the lower Yampa (Deer Lodge - Split Mountain) in early September. I was wondering if anyone out there has already done this? My research shows flows anywhere from 300 cfs down to as low as 40 (although that was 2012 - probably not that low this year). If it is super low, I will use a packraft. Otherwise I will use my hyside duckie. 

Any advice? How are the rapids at this level? I've run this section in my 16' raft three times - @ 17K, 7K, and 3.5K. I am prepared to scout every rapid if possible and portage if necessary. I am really curious to see how it is as super-low flows. 

Here are the historical flows since 2007 (cool graph!)










Thanks in advance for any and all advice! Lynne
[/QUOTE]


----------

